# امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق الالئ



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2011)

امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق الالئ 

ام 13 : 10 


كان فى حياه السيد المسيح نساء فضليات 
فلا ننسى السيده العذراء الام الطاهره






التى قدمت كل شيئ بحب لابنها يسوع
حتى الفداء والصلب .. قدمت قلب الأم 
والأحشاء الملتهبه . فى حين أن العالم كله
مان سعيدا بالخلاص
وهناك عند الصليب كان هناك أيضا 
 
*نساء مخلصات
* 






*نساء كُن قد تبعنه من الجليل واقفين من بعيد، ينظرون ذلك *
*وسط ظلمة العالم وفي احلك الظروف *
*لا ينعدم الوفاء. وعند صليب الرب يسوع المسيح *
*وهو يقوم بأعظم عمل الأ وهو فدائنا وبذلة الذات فداءأ*
*عنا ,, لكن قلب الأم كان هو الأقوى
الأم العذراء الفاضله
ولا ننسى مريم المجدليه

*




      أهم التلميذات النساء* والشاهد الأول على القيامه
كما لا ننسى مرثا ومريم *« مريم التي جلست عند قدمي يسوع وكانت تسمع كلامه، وأما مرثا فكانت مرتبكة في خدمة كثيرة »

(لو39:10، 40)* 
**فإيمان  مريم أعطى الرب يسوع  الإحساس بمجده الإلهي وكأنها تُخبره أنه رغم كونه  مُتعباً كإنسان، لكن  لازال يمكنه أن يطعمها وينعشها، فكانت عند قدميه تسمع  كلامه ... كان ابن  الله هناك، وكان كل شيء لها .. هذا ما امتازت به مريم.  وقد كانت حقاً في  ستر العلي، وكانت مُدركة تماماً أنه رغم تعب الرب،  فينبوعه ملآن دائماً  لإرواء ظمأها. 

والمرأه التى سكبت قاروه الطيب

*





*فانظروا لهذه المرأة التي سكبت أغلى العطور على مخلصها التي تحبه بكل قلبها ولم تتردد في كسر  قاروه
  طيب غالية الثمن جداً في ذلك الزمان ، ولم تحسبها خسارة أو تُقيمها بأي   شكل أو صورة سوى أنها تُريد أن تُعَطر مُخلصها الذي تحبه وتكرمه أمام   الجميع بكل ما فيها من قوة ، حتى أن الرائحة انتشرت في البيت كله ، فعظيم   هو حبك يا امرأة ، فقد فاق محبة الكل ببذل وعطاء لا على مستوى الكلام بل   على مستوى الفعل والعمل**


**
أن الكتاب المقدس به أمثله كثيره جدا للمرأه الفاضله

ومثالنا الآن

*





تاسوني أنجيل زوجة القديس القمص بيشوى كامل

عاشت معه زوجه وخادمه لم تتزمر يوما حين
مرض بالسرطان
السرطان وآلامه المميته

*





**





تلك الصور توضح
مدى كان تأثير المرض عليه ومدى آلامه
ورافقته فى رحله علاجه بالخارج
كانت نموزجا للزوجه الصالحه
الفاضله
حتى يوم نياحه القديس بيشوى كامل
أرتدث الثياب البيضاء
يقينا منها أنه أنتقل للسماء الى الفردوس
الى أحباؤه أبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب
**




تاسونى أنجيل وقداسه البابا
**




صوره توضح كم كان حزن سيدنا البابا لرحيله
**
* ​
وقد قرأت حوارا لتاسونى أنجيل
سأنقله لكم



> *أطول حوار مع تاسونى انجيل زوجة قدس ابونا بيشوى كامل فى ذكراه*
> 
> *تاسونى   انجيل لمن لايعرف هى زوجة قدس أبونا المتنيح بيشوى كامل وهى الراهبة التى   ظلت بتولا كاأشتياق نفسها للبتولية حتى بعد زواجها من قدس أبونا وبترتيب   خاص بينهما من قبل الزواج وعاشا معا زوجين امام الناس بتوليين للرب
> وكانت نعم المعين نظيره فى خدمته وكرازته وفى رحلة المرض الى الملكوت ايضا
> ...


----------



## monmooon (21 يوليو 2011)

*حوار رائع وفي منتهى الجمال .. 
ربنا يباركنا كلنا بشفاعه القديس العظيم ابونا بيشوى 
وحقيقي تاسونى انجيل أمراة فاضله 
مرسي علي الحوار الجميل ده ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك


----------

